# TXT-Datei einlesen und ausgeben



## Guest (22. Jun 2007)

Ich will eine Textdatei einlesen und das ab Zeile 3 bis Zeile 38 in ein String Array und dann jeweils 2 zeilen in ein Map einlesen und später dann ausgeben lassen.

Hier schon mal mein erster Ansatz:

```
package lesen;

import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.FileNotFoundException;
import java.io.FileReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.HashMap;
import java.util.List;
import java.util.Map;

public class Einlesen
{

	
	
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		
		
		
		public static void readFile(String StringBuffer) throws FileNotFoundException, IOException
		{
	        String zeile = null;
	        StringBuffer datei = new StringBuffer;
	        BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("c:/Temp/einlesen/txt.txt"));
	        while((zeile = in.readLine()) != null)
	        {
	           datei.append(in.readLine());
	        }
	        in.close();
		}
		
		
		
		
		
		
		List<Map<String,String>> zeilenListe = new ArrayList<Map<String, String>>();
		
		
		
		
		Map<String,String> aktZeile = new HashMap<String,String>();
		
		
		zeilenListe.add(aktZeile);
		
		
		
		
		
		System.out.println(zeilenListe);
}
```


----------



## The_S (22. Jun 2007)

aha, und die Frage war jetzt?


----------



## SlaterB (22. Jun 2007)

int i=0;
while (...) {
i++;

}

dann hast du schonmal i als Zeilennummer


----------



## Guest (22. Jun 2007)

meine frage ist auch wie ich jeweils zwei zeilen in eine hashmap bekomme und dabei die erste zeile als als value für den key schlüssel und die zweit zeile als value für den key wert nehme.


----------



## SlaterB (22. Jun 2007)

was ist der key?
was ist davon der key schlüssel?
was ist davon der key wert?

genauso hättest du schreiben können, dass du wissen möchtest, 
wie man Bananenbäume auf dem Mond pflanzt 

bitte nur zu bekannten Themen in verständlicher Ausdrucksform,
idealerweise mit Beispielen!


----------

